# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά > [Φωτογραφική] Nikon s2600 δυσλειτουργια κουμπιων

## alfadex

Αυτο το πράγμα δενέχει ξαναγίνει. Την ανοιγω,παταω το κατω παει αειστερα,παταω το ΟΚ στη μεση ,παει κατω, πατάω το play,πατιεται το enter.Κάθε φορα -που την ανοίγω μπορεί να κάνει και διαφορετικα. Αλλά μια στις 30 μπορεί να δουλεύεουν όλα σωστά!!
Ξέρω, ξέρω firmware, έκανα αναβάθμιση αλλά δενέγινε απολύτος τίποτα, παράγγειλα τη καλωδιοταινία με τα κουμπιά ΤΠΤ ,(παει και το δεκάευρω), τι κάνω τώρα, τι μπορεί να φταίει?? :Unsure:  :Unsure:

----------

